# Oil and oil filter question?



## 1slickser (May 27, 2002)

Just wanted to know what oil and oil filter you guys recommend for a classic SE-R (mine is a 92). what brand of oil and the weight and what kind of oil filter, I've heard that the nissan oil filter is what I should get but I would still like to hear what you guys think. thanks


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Mobil 1 5w30 and a stock nissan oil filter is what most of the SE-R owners use...


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

Don't forget, you live in the South so your oil doesn't have to be as thin as the boys up North.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

i use castrol gtx 10w-30
and now i just bought a nissan oem filter for my next oil change


----------



## 1slickser (May 27, 2002)

So what your saying Vladha is I could use say Mobil 1 10w-30 and be ok because it doesn't get that cold here in the South?


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

Yep, that would be a 10-4. I've lived in the South most of my live and have never used lower than a 10w-xx oil. Same will go for your gear box fluid... you won't have to worry about it gettings so cold that the vehicle would be hard to shift. One of the advantages of living in the South.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I use Mobil 1 10w30 on my car also even up here in NY. It flows at -49 deg. so it's not a problem in colder weather either. BTW the new Mobil 1 with Super Syn. is even better than the old Tri-synthetic formula, i can feel a difference on my car. The 10w30 is better suited for higher milage cars according to Mobil. That's why i switched over from the 5w30,less chance of getting leaks as the miles pile up. My car has 91k miles and climbing lol...


----------



## NissanGuy01 (Apr 30, 2002)

i used 0w-30/nissan oil filter for my 92 ga16 when i had it. Now i use 5w-30/nissan oil filter for my 92 sr20de. I live in the south and have not had any probs outta my oil/filter combos.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

Just FWIW, Nissan specifically recommends 5w30 oil for the SR20DE engine. So even Nissan dealers will put 5w30 in your motor if you take it there for an oil change. I don't think they would specifically recommend 5w30 if they didn't have a couple good reasons for it, so that's all I use.


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

> Nissan specifically recommends 5w30 oil for the SR20DE engine.


Here's the actual BULLETIN


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

Then I stand corrected. Use what they say to use. I'm actually glad this info came up, now I'll know better.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

*a good ( LUBE )*



Subculture said:


> *
> Here's the actual BULLETIN *


Well I guess I'll be making the switch. Thanx.

In my crue we use an additive.
3 quart of synthetic oil & one quart of this stuff called ( Marvel Mystery ) any gunk or impurities gone I use it every oil change.

or i use ( LUCAS OIL ) " wow" ( four quarts )

One of my boys uses ( Z-Max ) he says it's great, but it goes for about $ 50.00


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

> One of my boys uses ( Z-Max ) he says it's great, but it goes for about $ 50.00


Have your boy read THIS and then see if he wants to keep spending $50.00!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Linky no worky.


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

Z-Max is crap I agree. i use Mobile 1 synth with nissan filters. i ued to use the mobile filters but they have no anti drain back valve and the nissan one is a little cleaner (but not much) when doing changes. My oil doesn't get very dark anymore as I have used mobile 1 synth for about 2 1/2 years now and most of the contaminents are gone. I did drop the pan and clean off the sludge a year or so ago and that may have helped.

brent meints


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I would recommend 10w-30 Mobil 1. I used to use 5w-30 and actually noticed a difference in performance with my car with the thinner oil BUT the upper end of my engine was starting to get noisy with mileage. When I switched to 10w-30 my engine was much quieter. If you have high miles I would use 10w-30. Especially down south. I have talked to Nissan techs about this and they agreed. As for the manual transaxle, I use mt-90 and was very pleased with the results. No gear clash, no missed shifts, and is smoother shifting. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

*zMAX-sucks*

Subculture does it again!


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*Oil & filter*

I've got a GA16DE. I've used Bosch filters occasionally, but I don't think you can beat the stock Nissan filters.

Never run any oil in her crankcase except Castrol GTX. I use 20W-50 when it's hot here, which is about 9 months out of the year, ranging up to 113 in September a couple years ago; that same year, one night at ten o'clock it was 97!

During our "winters" (and often we go a whole year without a freeze)

Consumer Reports did an exhaustive oil test with a fleet of NYC cabs some years back, and after running them hard & breaking down all the engines, basically they concluded that as long as you get a good oil (Castrol, Quaker State, Pennzoil, Supeflo, Halvoline, etc) at the latest grade (currently SL, I think) in the weight that suits your climate, you should be fine. Just watch the level, change your filter, don't ever run dirty oil or cheap oil. If you feel better running an expensive synthetic (Mobil 1 or Syntec or whatever), fine--but this oil gets dirty like any other, so do NOT assume you can keep it in there longer.

But basically all oil additives (STP, Slick 50, whatever) are BAD news. Don't use 'em. A decent clean oil is the ticket.


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*Lost train of thought*

Meant to say that during our "winters" I run 10W-30.


----------

